# Install Counter Strike Source Server on Freebsd 7.1



## Mimmo91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I want create a counter strike source server. 
i have a dedicated server with freebsd 7.1 32bit

Please post all cmds for create server..
thanks

Sorry for my english


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.section6.net/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_a_Dedicated_Counter_Strike_Source_Server


----------



## Mimmo91 (Jul 20, 2010)

> Ports that are needed:
> 
> Linux Base 8: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-8
> 
> ...



Can you post cmds for install linux_base-8 ports? thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Use emulators/linux_base-f10.

See the handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports.


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 20, 2010)

When I was running a Source server (TF2, but CS:S is Orange Box now too), I had problems with the 2.4.x linux_bases. I had to uninstall the linux_base port, then change the linuxulator kernel version:

`# sysctl -w compat.linux.osrelease 2.6.18`

Then reinstall a different linux_base for the 2.6 kernel. I might have the kernel revision I used wrong, I don't have that machine any more. TF2 and L4D ran without any crashes after doing that.

I think that guide's wrong/outdated too, I didn't have to compile a new kernel. Just mounting linprocfs was all I needed after installing the right linux_base.

My server ran great on a X3220/4GB RAM, FreeBSD 7.1.

Edit: That guide's definitely outdated, I'm 99% sure I didn't have to enter any credentials into the steam binary to get the dedicated server software.


----------

